# Puppy coat to adult coat



## Suzi

Zoeys coat changed so much during adolescents. A very experienced breeder of Havanese evaluated Zoey and said she has a curly coat. I'm having troubles believing her because Zoey had such strait hair as a baby . Can a Havanese go threw that much of a coat change? I think Zoeys coat is a bit more than slightly wavy but not curly. Just want to know if any of your puppy's changed from strait to curly. Also is curly not as good for breeding because it is harder to take care of? Here is a picture of Zoey as a baby and a few mo ago 
The adolescent photo is what her coat looks like not combed out . It doesn't look curly to me.:ranger:


----------



## DonnaC

Baxter's was straighter -- although frizzy -- when he was a baby. The curliness started on his chest and the top of his head, but now he's pretty much curly all over. With his puppy cut, he looks a little like a poodle!


----------



## Sheila

I have 4 furkids,one has really curly hair which really puffs out when i brush her?lol?but her mats are easier to comb out then the other 3?but to me its seems that every havanese seems to have different hair types & colors?oh i also have wavy,crimped mixed with straight?and my other Moxie hair color has been changing? you will never know what you will end up with?lol?


----------



## TilliesMom

I am in NO way an expert obviously, but Zoey's adult coat looks 'normal' or standard to me.... curly is CURLY, from what I understand most havs kind of have some 'crimping' kind of look going on ... I would def get a second opinion on her coat... I think if she truly curly they are BORN that way, aren't they???
Tillie's coat can get 'stringy' looking just hours after a good grooming, it always looks slightly 'crimped' not exactly curly...


----------



## DonnaC

Hmmm. Baxter's is definitely in the "crimpy" category. But, when it's cut short, it looks poodle-y. That's interesting.


----------



## TilliesMom

ya, when Tillie was cut down last March everyone thought she was a malti-poo when we would go out! LOL


----------



## whimsy

Zoey doesn't look curly to me...It's very pretty!! Its funny how many variations there are. Whimsy has just a very slight wave, or crimpy look to it. She is very "poufy" looking LOL


----------



## Kathie

If I remember right, the breed standard describes the Havanese coat as slightly wavy. That is pretty much what Abby and McGee have, too. If it is blown dry using a brush it will straighten it out until the next bath. I am thinking McGee might be getting a little curlier, though, now that he's getting older but I still don't consider it "curly". I thought Zoey's coat looks like the breed standard as slightly wavy, too.


----------



## Suzi

I agree I think she looks just a bit wavy not curly Not that curls arnt cute I have just been rethinking and thinking about showing. I spent so much time making it prefect and I'm still learning how to do it right. Its like the Havanese in the ring some look just like Zoey and others look like perfect.
Here is an example of a Havanese that Zoey could be in competition with. The other picture is Zoey my friend helped me groom her


----------



## tootle

You can blow the coat dry in a way that it will make it straighter. Also, when it gets longer, the weight will help it be straighter. All of my guys have a wave but it straightens when I blow dry it. Some people use flat irons for shows, which I hate, but you might have to do it to be competitive in your area.


----------



## Suzi

whimsy said:


> Zoey doesn't look curly to me...It's very pretty!! Its funny how many variations there are. Whimsy has just a very slight wave, or crimpy look to it. She is very "poufy" looking LOL


 I think Whimsy is so beautiful her coat look similar to Zoeys when she is all brushed out. But it only take a half a day to go back. I wish we could just show with a natural coat my life would be much easier before a show. There is a human product called curls I have been thinking it would be fun to try . I buy it for my friends daughter and it makes her wavy hair go into ringlets.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

I think she is wavy, not curly. My first has kinky hair that mostly is what is classified as curly. Fortunately, when I was showing her, her hair was listed in the abbreviated standard the judges often bring in the ring with them, particularly with a newer breed, under fault, not major fault. A few times the judge checked this before awarding her the points. Additionally, I showed her naturally and she finished very quickly. I'm with Tootle, don't like flat ironing and haven't broken down and done that yet. Hopefully never


----------



## Suzi

Becky Chittenden said:


> I think she is wavy, not curly. My first has kinky hair that mostly is what is classified as curly. Fortunately, when I was showing her, her hair was listed in the abbreviated standard the judges often bring in the ring with them, particularly with a newer breed, under fault, not major fault. A few times the judge checked this before awarding her the points. Additionally, I showed her naturally and she finished very quickly. I'm with Tootle, don't like flat ironing and haven't broken down and done that yet. Hopefully never


 Becky do you have any pictures of her showing with a natural coat? I have burned my self with irons I think I would be afraid of hurting her. I agree her coat will more than likely weigh it self down more as it gets longer.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo

*Jaime's coat changed*

Our senior Hav (Jaime -- almost 17) had a straight/maybe slightly wavy coat till she was 6-9 months. He coat is quite curly (but does not cord) -- it is COMPLETELY different than when she was a puppy. People often guess she is a poodle, especially since we now have to keep the mouth hair rather short as she no teeth and she drools a bit. The hair around he mouth would really get a mess and groomer suggested we keep it shorter -- I reluctantly agreed. Don't like the look, but it is more sanitary.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Suzi said:


> Becky do you have any pictures of her showing with a natural coat? I have burned my self with irons I think I would be afraid of hurting her. I agree her coat will more than likely weigh it self down more as it gets longer.


I do but not on this computer. I'll look and if I have on a disc will add tomorrow, if not, I'll have to scan one or two.


----------



## Suzi

Thanks Becky, If its a pain thats okay. I tried bathing Zoey without brushing her out she looks cute with her waves and it didn't get frizzy but I'm not sure about showing her that way.


----------



## Suzi

Here you go Becky this is what you are looking for. 
Here is Zoey two days after a three hour groom trying to straighten her coat


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Blow and brush at the same time. It should straighten out alot but every day you show her you have to redo it.


----------



## TilliesMom

I'm confused Suzi... you only comb/brush her out on days she gets baths??
I know for Tillie she seems to matt a bit more the day AFTER her bath than any other time.
But, if I don't comb her out thouroghly every day she looks a mess! LOL


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> I'm confused Suzi... you only comb/brush her out on days she gets baths??
> I know for Tillie she seems to matt a bit more the day AFTER her bath than any other time.
> But, if I don't comb her out thouroghly every day she looks a mess! LOL


Kodi doesn't mat if I groom him less often, but to maintain him the way _I_ like him to look, I have to comb him out daily too.


----------



## unjugetito

Vanilla has a cotton Poufy coat but I can get away with combing her every third day or so and she never has any mats.. When we had Oreo he had a silky coat worthy of a Pantene commercial but it matted so easily I had to do every day (sometimes twice!) to keep looking good. Now his new mom keeps him in a puppy coat so not sure if all silky havanese are so prone to matts...


----------



## TilliesMom

I'm confused, forgive me if I missed something, but why don't you have Oreo anymore??


----------



## unjugetito

No I do not  

Oreo was older when we got him as a show prospect for my daughter. Unfortunately he was proably kenneled his entire life and was extremely shy. Showing was never a real possibility with him but even more importantly the noise and activity from a 5 kid household was too much for him. (for me too sometimes ound: )

My aunt came over one day and fell in love. She has older daughters who are in college so we decided to see how he did at her house. As much as we had invested in him it was more important for us, that he was happy. He is now the spoiled baby of their house and best of all he only lives 25 minutes away so we get lots of playdates together. 

I'll have to see if I can post some pictures of them together at the end of the month for Vanilla's birthday party.


----------



## Suzi

I comb her about three times a week. Right now she needs it more because she is blowing her coat again. Although I'm experimenting with leave in conditioner so she is pretty moisturized its called summer winds protect a coat you fill the sink with water and soak for ten minuets it really conditions her hair. And I'm having less mattes. I want to send Linda some for Finn.


----------



## Suzi

Becky Chittenden;418646 said:


> Blow and brush at the same time. It should straighten out a lot but every day you show her you have to redo it.


 I feel uncoordinated at grooming The hardest part for me is the legs. I was also told not to brush the very top I have no idea why is it maybe because of breakage or is it the natural part for showing?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Suzi said:


> I comb her about three times a week. Right now she needs it more because she is blowing her coat again. Although I'm experimenting with leave in conditioner so she is pretty moisturized its called summer winds protect a coat you fill the sink with water and soak for ten minuets it really conditions her hair. And I'm having less mattes. I want Linda to send me Finn and I will take care of his coat for her until he is through matting!!


There! I fixed your post, Suzi - I am sure THIS is what you meant to say?? ound:ound:ound:

Problem is, there is no way on this earth that he is going to park himself in a sink with water for ten minutes! If he gets too bad, he will get a haircut since I am not showing him. If he would just hold still, I can pull his mats apart. He seems to have quite strong hair. That boy has ants in his pants!


----------



## Suzi

:gossip: It is so weird a picture of cruze is in the smile list under gossip . I'm trying to find the laughing guy


----------



## krandall

unjugetito said:


> Vanilla has a cotton Poufy coat but I can get away with combing her every third day or so and she never has any mats.. When we had Oreo he had a silky coat worthy of a Pantene commercial but it matted so easily I had to do every day (sometimes twice!) to keep looking good. Now his new mom keeps him in a puppy coat so not sure if all silky havanese are so prone to matts...


Kodi is silky, and does not mat, so that doesn't seem to be the deciding factor!


----------



## unjugetito

krandall said:


> Kodi is silky, and does not mat, so that doesn't seem to be the deciding factor!


Good to know Kodi is not so prone to matts. Maybe Latte will be silkier than Vanilla although I'm quite fond of her cotton candiness :biggrin1: It makes her look twice as big and I love to bury my toes in her fuzziness..


----------



## krandall

unjugetito said:


> Good to know Kodi is not so prone to matts. Maybe Latte will be silkier than Vanilla although I'm quite fond of her cotton candiness :biggrin1: It makes her look twice as big and I love to bury my toes in her fuzziness..


Awww


----------

